# Jack for CTD



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

get one from a wrecker


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The jack that comes with the optional spare on a petrol Cruze should work fine. Aussie.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Can anyone recommend nice small jack that doesn't take up too much room in the trunk?
> I intend to carry a spare tire on longer trips.


FWIW, I spoke to a maintenace tech at my dealership. While others have recommended a floor jack (with puck) style, I find these to be too heavy / bulk to carry around (mine stays in vehicle always). The technician told me a "scissors style" jack would be fine. I grabbed one at Walmart - also carry a block of wood 2x6 because it, of course, is not as stable as a floor jack model.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

spike said:


> FWIW, I spoke to a maintenace tech at my dealership. While others have recommended a floor jack (with puck) style, I find these to be too heavy / bulk to carry around (mine stays in vehicle always). The technician told me a "scissors style" jack would be fine. I grabbed one at Walmart - also carry a block of wood 2x6 because it, of course, is not as stable as a floor jack model.


Thanks Spike.
Did you check to see if it fits in the jacking notch in the rocker panel? How much did it cost? The wood is a good idea for soft ground.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

as boraz said ,find one that has never been taken out of the trunk small sissor jack will look like new! hand the guy at the wreckers 20 bucks an say see you later.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll probably do the junk yard search, however, I'll wait for the snow to melt.


----------

